# Probably getting written up over crossfit in the next few days



## tl0311 (May 1, 2014)

Yup I'm going to tell my boss that it is gay and if he wants to do that is his choice.  I'll attempt to word it more politically correct. I hate the stuff with a passion.  And it is impossible to explain to a crossfit junkie that you don't want to do their workout because it interferes with what your been doing,  not to mention avoid injury from flailing motions and such. 

       But I know the end result will be me getting a written counseling for not being a team player. 
They had Romanian deads up on there chart for back workout. Got a good laugh


----------



## [SIL] (May 1, 2014)

crossfit is for fags


----------



## tl0311 (May 1, 2014)

Yes sir it very much is. I hate it. Feels like I'm loosing my gains (and manhood) every time I am forced to participate.  There is No respect for my opinions or accomplishments here.  I love how someone smaller than I (not huge by any means) is telling me how to do some workout." If I need advice on how to slam a ball against the ground I'll hit you up bro" is always playing through my head. 
I think it gave me AIDS


----------



## [SIL] (May 1, 2014)

you definitely can get aids from crossfit..


----------



## [SIL] (May 1, 2014)

btw one of our most respectable forum members reddog trains crossfit..he's 60,looks like a pile of elephant dung but runs circles around the guys half his age


----------



## IronAddict (May 1, 2014)

lol come on man, you know you'e jelly, you wish you had these skills...


----------



## IronAddict (May 1, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just watching that made my back start hurting..



Me too!

Those lil girls with all that weight, how about learning to walk 1st before you run.


----------



## sneedham (May 1, 2014)

Mine is hurting but not from that gay shit......


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol come on man, you know you'e jelly, you wish you had these skills...


----------



## independent (May 1, 2014)

We need a crossfit subforum and a couple of mods for it.


----------



## futureMrO (May 1, 2014)

how do you take one of the best, tried and true lifts ( a clean ) and absolutely ruin it.


----------



## HeavyB (May 1, 2014)

Oh come on now crossfit for people that want to be good at exercising. No lie I am glad they are everywhere keeps them them out of the gym.


----------



## tl0311 (May 1, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol come on man, you know you'e jelly, you wish you had these skills...



Hahaha he's been complaining that his shoulder hurts and can't for the life of him figure out why


----------



## tl0311 (May 1, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> We need a crossfit subforum and a couple of mods for it.



Or a sticky of pure hate explaining the faults, the dangers , stupidity ect.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'll do it if I get some free placebos.



Be careful what you wish for


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

I hope some of you DIAF


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

ok I don't but Im tired of terrible crossfit gym , trainers and participants giving olympic lifts and cardio a bad name


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

and Im tired of fucking meatheads who can't walk up a flight of stairs trashing it


I'll see you in the zombie apocalypse when Im shoving you out of the way to feed you to zombies...while carrying all of my kids


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

fuckers


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

Pull ups are for fags


Wait...nvm


----------



## sneedham (May 1, 2014)

Damn.......Not going to mess with Sheriv....


----------



## tl0311 (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> and Im tired of fucking meatheads who can't walk up a flight of stairs trashing it
> 
> 
> I'll see you in the zombie apocalypse when Im shoving you out of the way to feed you to zombies...while carrying all of my kids


Did I mention that I crush 90% of the crossfitters at their own game?


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

did I mention I crush 90% of the population?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

lol


Im glad theres no poker face online...jus sayin


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> did I mention I crush 90% of the population?



with your vaginal walls???


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

kegels for life bro!!!


hang on..lemme get some chalk to improve my grip...


----------



## sneedham (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Im glad theres no poker face online...jus sayin



Here is my poker face...


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> lol come on man, you know you'e jelly, you wish you had these skills...



What's up with the over/under grip and then switching while resting the bar on the pelvis or gut?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> *kegels for life bro!!!*
> 
> 
> hang on..lemme get some chalk to improve my grip...


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Yup I'm going to tell my boss that it is gay and if he wants to do that is his choice.  I'll attempt to word it more politically correct. I hate the stuff with a passion.  And it is impossible to explain to a crossfit junkie that you don't want to do their workout because it interferes with what your been doing,  not to mention avoid injury from flailing motions and such.
> 
> But I know the end result will be me getting a written counseling for not being a team player.
> They had Romanian deads up on there chart for back workout. Got a good laugh



Tell your boss crossfit is for big fat pussies too afraid to lift properly.  He'd be better off going to Planet Fatness.


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> did I mention I crush 90% of the population?



I'll let you crush me.


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

wanna wrestle?


----------



## sneedham (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> wanna wrestle?



See, you scared Zaphod too....


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> wanna wrestle?



Nude?


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

sneedham said:


> See, you scared Zaphod too....



Not scared.  Definitely not scared.  More turned on.


----------



## IronAddict (May 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> What's up with the over/under grip and then switching while resting the bar on the pelvis or gut?



lol how about this fine technique.


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Nude?



Duh..bring the coconut oil...Virgin organic tho pls


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

That would make for a spectacular faceplant.


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Duh..bring the coconut oil...Virgin organic tho pls



Oh, boy!!!!  Just be forewarned, I'm a bit on the hairy side.


----------



## sneedham (May 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Not scared.  Definitely not scared.  More turned on.



OK...Wrestle off!!!

Question 
1. oil or no oil?
2. What kind of oil?
3. In a kitty pool?
4. Filmed? Actually that is not a question that is a strong suggeston....


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Oh, boy!!!!  Just be forewarned, I'm a bit on the hairy side.




can you wax first?


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2014)

What Ex-con invented this bullshit and are they using foam rubber weights and what a crock of mallarkey I bet who ever created this is laughing his ass off at Golds while using proper form on every set thinking of all the NB's for Life he just created because they'll never be able to go heavy once they destroy every ball and socket joint in their body....

Or this was created by The American Chiropractic Association to have clients for life....

Fuck it we'll blame it on Obama Care and the Iphone...


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2014)

I know this was some trainers revenge for the "How do I get a body like Brad Pitt in Fight Club?" people


----------



## Big Puppy (May 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> kegels for life bro!!!
> 
> 
> hang on..lemme get some chalk to improve my grip...



I don't think chalk in the vag is ginna improve your grip


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I don't think chalk in the vag is ginna improve your grip



Who said it was for her vag, it might be for her inner thighs so she can keep your head locked in down there longer....orgasms are greater Kegel stimulators...


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2014)

i dont know what all the hating is on crossfit.......girls need something to do before they move up to lifting weights.....


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> can you wax first?



The pain will be worth it.


----------



## [SIL] (May 2, 2014)

reddog doing crossfit..


----------



## SheriV (May 2, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Who said it was for her vag, it might be for her inner thighs so she can keep your head locked in down there longer....orgasms are greater Kegel stimulators...


----------



## IronAddict (May 2, 2014)

Crossfit, take an exercise and ruin it with a new twist.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> reddog doing crossfit..



Thats a good one, awesome work once again by the puppet.......


----------



## Big Puppy (May 2, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Crossfit, take an exercise and ruin it with a new twist.



What is this shit?? .??


----------



## Getbig2 (May 2, 2014)

I dont hate on crossfit, I think its a great cardio exercise, for people who dont want to get swole. But one thing I honestly hate and despise is those damn fish flapping pullups! What the hell do they workout?? I still havent found a crossfitter explain to me why that damn swing is any good! I saw this skinny fag and I mean gay for real do like 20-30 at this Marines recruiting pull up thing they do, and wanted to get a prize for completing 20 or something and the Marine guy told him, "thats not a push up buddy, none of those counted", lmao the gay guy was trying to show off to his friends that he was as tough as the jacked marine doing the recruiting! He threw a pissy fit and pulled the, "is it because im gay card", smh Hahahaha damn I couldnt stop laughing! Ok rant over


----------



## tl0311 (May 2, 2014)

I am having a hard time not starting a stupid Internet fight right now over some of this shit.  I am pretty pissed  I even am getting mad about it. So ill some it up to cool myself and maybe feel stupid.  

Maybe if your not meeting your fitness/body composition goals it probably has a lot to do with your fad "workout" 

And in all honesty am I were I want to be?  Fuck no but do I continue to improve, gain mass, better body composition ? Definitely 
do I accomplish these things by cheating at exercises, ignoring the tried true scientifically proven methods, with  wall ball, burpies, and slamming balls on the ground? Not so much.

But you know what keep on spending your hard earned money on good food and gear and continue to flush down the toilet.  Measure your accomplishments on how fast you did your WOD it's your choice.  

Be happy leaving the gym or crossfit after your 2 hour workout being broke off, that's how you tell you've gotten a food workout right, being wiped out? I'll continue to to leave the gym with an awesome pump feeling maybe slightly tired but feeling good.

Give your doctor a call and get a spot on the donors list for some cadaver tendons and ligaments or whatever else they can take off. 
But most of all continue looking like SHIT.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2014)

Getbig2 said:


> I dont hate on crossfit, I think its a great cardio exercise, for people who dont want to get swole. But one thing I honestly hate and despise is those damn fish flapping pullups! What the hell do they workout?? I still havent found a crossfitter explain to me why that damn swing is any good! I saw this skinny fag and I mean gay for real do like 20-30 at this Marines recruiting pull up thing they do, and wanted to get a prize for completing 20 or something and the Marine guy told him, "thats not a push up buddy, none of those counted", lmao the gay guy was trying to show off to his friends that he was as tough as the jacked marine doing the recruiting! He threw a pissy fit and pulled the, "is it because im gay card", smh Hahahaha damn I couldnt stop laughing! Ok rant over



That's a fair rant. Those cocksuckers are delusional


----------



## Getbig2 (May 2, 2014)

Lmao for real


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I am having a hard time not starting a stupid Internet fight right now over some of this shit.  I am pretty pissed  I even am getting mad about it. So ill some it up to cool myself and maybe feel stupid.
> 
> Maybe if your not meeting your fitness/body composition goals it probably has a lot to do with your fad "workout"
> 
> ...



Nice, but at times of plateaus I've found going to failure with pyramid reps and volume training to be one of the best boosts.  Just keep it to a minimum in your overall routine to avoid injury.


----------



## tl0311 (May 3, 2014)

Going to failure Imo is a must on at least one set to increase strength and make continuous gains.


----------



## SheriV (May 3, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I am having a hard time not starting a stupid Internet fight right now over some of this shit.  I am pretty pissed  I even am getting mad about it. So ill some it up to cool myself and maybe feel stupid.
> 
> Maybe if your not meeting your fitness/body composition goals it probably has a lot to do with your fad "workout"
> 
> ...



Who ate you avoiding a fight with?

Firstly. .I'm mainly trolling you. 
Secondly. .most REAL crossfit (watch espn for an example pls) is mainly a fuck load of bodyweight exercises ..barbell work and some cardio thrown in. I've absolutely seen some stupid crossfit type shit in my gym but honestly I see way more idiots smashing weights.
I don't crossfit bro..my husband does here and there because it helps him with conditioning for obstacle races .he doesn't kip when he does pull ups..if he did the chain from the weighted pulls would rip his balls off


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Who ate you avoiding a fight with?
> 
> Firstly. .I'm mainly trolling you.
> Secondly. .most REAL crossfit (watch espn for an example pls) is mainly a fuck load of bodyweight exercises ..barbell work and some cardio thrown in. I've absolutely seen some stupid crossfit type shit in my gym but honestly I see way more idiots smashing weights.
> I don't crossfit bro..my husband does here and there because it helps him with conditioning for obstacle races .he doesn't kip when he does pull ups..if he did the chain from the weighted pulls would rip his balls off



your husband is cheating on you.........you must take revenge by posting full nudes *and* masturbation pics........sorry to be the one to inform you dear.....


----------



## [SIL] (May 3, 2014)

reddog still at it..


----------



## SheriV (May 3, 2014)

Griffith said:


> your husband is cheating on you.........you must take revenge by posting full nudes *and* masturbation pics........sorry to be the one to inform you dear.....



It's ok..I've got diesel jimmy....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> It's ok..I've got diesel jimmy....



That wandering eye has settled on my hawt piece of anus now Sheri


----------



## SheriV (May 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That wandering eye has settled on my hawt piece of anus now Sheri



!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2014)

You know he's such a whoar


----------



## tl0311 (May 3, 2014)

My bad I did think you were defending crossfit apologies. But there was other shit written(not by you) in an older  thread I read as well


----------



## independent (May 3, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I am having a hard time not starting a stupid Internet fight right now over some of this shit.  I am pretty pissed  I even am getting mad about it. So ill some it up to cool myself and maybe feel stupid.
> 
> Maybe if your not meeting your fitness/body composition goals it probably has a lot to do with your fad "workout"
> 
> ...



Sounds like your mad because you cant complete a WOD because youre too weak.


----------



## SheriV (May 3, 2014)

lol@ moe



I am defending properly done crossfit....I'll be the first to admit that it isn't often done correctly..
I LOVE kettlebells for instance...people see them as faddish and a bunch of assbaskets use them incorrectly and they get a bad rap. they shouldn't. theyre old as dirt and incredibly useful when fags are say..taking up the squat rack to do 4" depth squats ...

I see total bullshit and piss poor form in every variation of exercise . I won't single out crossfit 

I mean hell....take a look at all the armed forces physical training...with an absence of barbells you've got crossfit! 
are you getting on a stage with it?? NO and that's not everyone's goals

there's such a small difference in BB and crossfit its laughable to me when someone gets on the "rant of the month" about it...

and p.s. ..I lump all of my deadlifts into back day... deadlifts are for posterior chain


----------



## SheriV (May 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You know he's such a whoar




he is a hor

I haven't seen nudes in like...6 or 7 days...
I knew he was cheating on me


I'm gonna have to post up more pics of shoe shopping and see what I catch....


----------



## ROID (May 3, 2014)

I just use shake weights and I'm in the best shape of my life.


----------



## IronAddict (May 3, 2014)

Crossfit, you don't have to have any weight training experience to attempt a heavy ass lift!


----------



## IronAddict (May 3, 2014)




----------



## tl0311 (May 3, 2014)

I used to lift for strength when I was in high school years ago I was a skinny fuck back then 135lbs. Ill try and find some pics from back then. 

We had a program where if you where able to lift over a certain amount for your weight you'd get a plack.  If I remember correctly I had 5 or 6 by the time I graduated on the gym wall. I think I got s something  like 330 lbs for power cleans and 295 is for bench.  I could never get one for dead as the weight was somewhere in mid 400's and I was 3 lbs under for the squat which was somewhere in the range of 332 lbs. The program got cut my junior year. 




As far as not being  able to complete the WOD I tend to beat the guys that do crossfit regularly in time. I don't think this is an accomplishment. The only person who I couldn't beat was the owner of crossfit gym. Probably because I'm more muscle bound than him.


----------



## Getbig2 (May 3, 2014)

ROID said:


> I just use shake weights and I'm in the best shape of my life.



This has been the only true and tested way to get real results. Combined with a proper diet and whacking routine you can get amazing results in just 1 week, or your money back guarantee! Damn im just waiting till I plateau to buy me one to break into the next level and get my pro card. I wonder why its not more popular??


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> lol@ moe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You deadlift?  Awesome!  My favorite lift.


----------



## rambo99 (May 3, 2014)

SheriV said:


> there's such a small difference in BB and crossfit....



Are you high? In what sense? 

There's a huge difference, they aren't even close. There's a huge difference between BB and weightlifting and crossfit is no where close. I think we are forgetting what BB is. 99% of the people I see at the gym are weightlifting, I hardly see anyone doing actual body building.


----------



## tl0311 (May 3, 2014)

The only time I had ever done anything crossfit like in the Marines was hazing. Lots of humps lots of running push ups pull ups. And oh weights. The Marine Corps has some very well equipped gym equipment facilities in the strangest places


----------



## Getbig2 (May 3, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> The only time I had ever done anything crossfit like in the Marines was hazing. Lots of humps lots of running push ups pull ups. And oh weights. The Marine Corps has some very well equipped gym equipment facilities in the strangest places



Gotta stay jacked even in the sandbox, the more swole we look the more intimidating we will look! Lol


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2014)

Getbig2 said:


> Gotta stay jacked even in the sandbox, the more swole we look the more intimidating we will look! Lol



Gyms are cheaper than body armor, they're hoping the denser muscle will make up for the pennies they pinched on buying your vests...


----------



## Getbig2 (May 3, 2014)

Lol dang smh with the kinda of government we have I wouldnt be surprised


----------



## JR. (May 4, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'll do it if I get some free placebos.


yes you do. also some rice cakes and Ben "GAY"


----------



## JR. (May 4, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> how do you take one of the best, tried and true lifts ( a clean ) and absolutely ruin it.


show this man the video one more time


----------



## independent (May 4, 2014)

Crossfit vs. Bodybuilding is like two gay guys arguing whos going to be the bottom.


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You know he's such a whoar





Getbig2 said:


> Gotta stay jacked even in the sandbox, the more swole we look the more intimidating we will look! Lol


Believe it or not I'm actually a big fan of this concept not to mention strong legs and back make humps with gear a lot easier


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

Well today it happened. I was lifting for about 15  minutes before the boss came in and another 10 later he said why don't you join us. I just said no thanks and he started talking so I interrupted him and said I'll just take the write up.  Can't wait to much in between sets lol


----------



## rambo99 (May 4, 2014)

I dont get it, why would you get written up?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Getbig2 (May 4, 2014)

Yeah for real


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

I'm really not sure.  Not being a team player.  But what kind of team revolves around what one mother fucker wants to do? I think it's some weird he feels threatened kind of shit.


----------



## rambo99 (May 4, 2014)

I still don't understand. How can you get written up for having a different philosophy then your boss? Unless your job requires you to do crossfit and you refuse, then how can you get written up for it? Am I the only one confused here?


----------



## independent (May 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I dont get it, why would you get written up?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

I know it's confusing and doesn't make sense.  It's because it's a bunch of bull shit. We are required to exercise everyday we're on. But that's as much as I know.  I'm going to try and read up on it now.
 Saw a new ridiculous exercise today.  I think it's called junk yard dog. Retarded


----------



## independent (May 4, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I know it's confusing and doesn't make sense.  It's because it's a bunch of bull shit. We are required to exercise everyday we're on. But that's as much as I know.  I'm going to try and read up on it now.
> Saw a new ridiculous exercise today.  I think it's called junk yard dog. Retarded



If i was your boss i would fire you. Ever heard of a team player?


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> If i was your boss i would fire you. Ever heard of a team player?



I have in fact. But who would I be to oblige something that would be harmful and detrimental to my fitness? What's a team?  People that have solid cohesion, look out for each other's best interests take input from one another trust each other.  If you have one asshole telling a bunch of people what he wants to do that isn't a team. 
 Secondly why would I hold myself down for this.  Keys day it is a "team" wouldn't I be more useful to my "teammates if I were better?  This isn't pulled out of my ass I did this shit before over the period of 6 months,  the result was a extreme loss of strength and LBM.


----------



## SheriV (May 4, 2014)

This never happened


----------



## independent (May 4, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I have in fact. But who would I be to oblige something that would be harmful and detrimental to my fitness? What's a team?  People that have solid cohesion, look out for each other's best interests take input from one another trust each other.  If you have one asshole telling a bunch of people what he wants to do that isn't a team.
> Secondly why would I hold myself down for this.  Keys day it is a "team" wouldn't I be more useful to my "teammates if I were better?  This isn't pulled out of my ass I did this shit before over the period of 6 months,  the result was a extreme loss of strength and LBM.



Giving your boss a blowjob will fix everything.


----------



## [SIL] (May 4, 2014)

crossfit is for fags and bodybuilding is for gays...that is all


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Well today it happened. I was lifting for about 15  minutes before the boss came in and another 10 later he said why don't you join us. I just said no thanks and he started talking so I interrupted him and said I'll just take the write up.  Can't wait to much in between sets lol



Should have just told him you already have a workout routine you follow.  And that crossfit is for faggots who like to sit on big black dildos nicknamed "crimson tide".


----------



## Swfl (May 4, 2014)

sheriv said:


> kegels for life bro!!!
> 
> 
> Hang on..lemme get some chalk to improve my grip...



*where the fuck is the like button???  If this didn't diserve a like i dont know what does*


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Should have just told him you already have a workout routine you follow.  And that crossfit is for faggots who like to sit on big black dildos nicknamed "crimson tide".


Tried to rep you for that one bro. Yea I've had this conversation with him. He's just the standard crossfire nut.  It should be more than obvious to him that I obviously know what the funk I'm doing.  Didn't see him for 5 months and when I did he was exactly the same body wise is not worse and I was 15 or 20 lbs bigger and I'd say faster(running )


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> *where the fuck is the like button???  If this didn't diserve a like i dont know what does*


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2014)

did anyone ask him what his job description is?

it might be crossfit trainer lolz


----------



## Getbig2 (May 4, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I know it's confusing and doesn't make sense.  It's because it's a bunch of bull shit. We are required to exercise everyday we're on. But that's as much as I know.  I'm going to try and read up on it now.
> Saw a new ridiculous exercise today.  I think it's called junk yard dog. Retarded



Honestly after consulting the Oracle I came to realize that hes trying to steal your gains bro! Smh a big no no in my book, he wants you to lose mass so then you guys become equal. He doesnt want you to be the One, like agent Smith he wants your powers. Its that simple.


----------



## rambo99 (May 4, 2014)

If you get written up for that....find a new job. Its basic freedom, idc what your job is. They require you to workout. That could mean running on a treadmill if you please, I doubt that get into the details.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (May 4, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> crossfit is for fags and bodybuilding is for gays...that is all


I do not see the difference....hhmmm


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

Getbig not sure if your kidding or not but it's something I've thought about.  He might see me as a threat to his way of life and what he's been doing.  Kind of a fear thing maybe like subconsciously he's realizing that maybe what he's been doing isn't effective or something.  And then there's the other guys we work with.  He might think about how them seeing me bigger than him as a threat to his authority.  Like they might start thinking why are we listening to this guy when he's over there stacked. . All very philosophical haha

But in other news I'm going to fight it. Did my research and he cannot make me do that shit


----------



## Getbig2 (May 4, 2014)

Well remember its the Alpha male syndrome, whos going to be the one in charge, I was being serious using an example type thing. But yeah ive had it happen at a job I used to work at. The assistant manager saw me as a threat because everyone admired me more.


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

I think it might result in me leaving eventually.  Hopefully he'll figure out that I'm just trying to do my own deal and work hard


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

If anyone has or knows of any studies or something similar regarding the detrimental side of crossfit such as injuries and over training ect I appreciate them


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2014)

I would go in there with lighter weights not trying to show off and teach them proper form, rest periods, etc...  Each one teach one as the old negro slave mantra goes


----------



## tl0311 (May 4, 2014)

I genuinely appreciate your input and I have tried.  I even tried to tell him about my experiment with it and found it to be as I thought not useful to those who are in shape already.  Unfortunately it's  now at the point where I have to fight for what may be my job at this point.  Silly really


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I genuinely appreciate your input and I have tried.  I even tried to tell him about my experiment with it and found it to be as I thought not useful to those who are in shape already.  Unfortunately it's  now at the point where I have to fight for what may be my job at this point.  Silly really



Can you go above his head or get OSHA involved, you could lead the National charge to have Crossfit deemed not suitable for Mandatory Exercise on the Job at least.

Just the mention of any Federal agency usually shuts employers up.  I would even stoop to mentioning my "cousins wife" the IRS Auditor....


----------



## tl0311 (May 5, 2014)

Oh that is an excellent idea sir


----------



## independent (May 5, 2014)

Were being trolled.


----------



## SheriV (May 5, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Were being trolled.



have to be


----------



## tl0311 (May 9, 2014)

Update.  Well had the meeting.  Basically it doesn't matter what happened, it's all a matter of opinion and mine doesn't mean shit.i was made to sign something saying I will participate in basically whatever the management decides to do ie crossfire  . Guess I better be looking for a new job.


----------



## tl0311 (May 9, 2014)

Update.  Well had the meeting.  Basically it doesn't matter what happened, it's all a matter of opinion and mine doesn't mean shit.i was made to sign something saying I will participate in basically whatever the management decides to do ie crossfire  . Guess I better be looking for a new job.


----------



## sneedham (May 9, 2014)

I work for county/gov and they pull that shit where they say sign here. I say can I read it and I do then voice my opinion.. I literally am disgusted when you have to sign something that they themselves do not even recognize... This thread is giving me some new ideas on how to approach things a little different. Good luck bro.....


----------



## tl0311 (May 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to do this.  Thanks


----------



## [SIL] (May 9, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 9, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Update.  Well had the meeting.  Basically it doesn't matter what happened, it's all a matter of opinion and mine doesn't mean shit.i was made to sign something saying I will participate in basically whatever the management decides to do ie crossfire  . Guess I better be looking for a new job.




What! Okay, you counter with, I already work my ass off in the gym. I don't need to pussyfoot around and get injured. You sign something for me that says, if I get hurt, or some dipshit wants me to do something that's totally unsafe and I do hurt myself, it was because of your stupid idea to force me to do something I didn't want to do..... and you're financially responsible.

you damn sadist, You think you're al qaeda ?


----------



## tl0311 (May 9, 2014)

Also an excellent idea


----------



## rambo99 (May 9, 2014)

Idk what world you guys live in but I would have told them to take that paper and shove it up their ass. It's a free country, no one can make you do something you don't want to.  Unless it was part of the original job description I don't see how you can get penalized or forced into anything. Wtf is going on here?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (May 9, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Idk what world you guys live in but I would have told them to take that paper and shove it up their ass. It's a free country, no one can make you do something you don't want to.  Unless it was part of the original job description I don't see how you can get penalized or forced into anything. Wtf is going on here?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



It is becoming the American way...Very sad....


----------



## tl0311 (May 9, 2014)

In the meantime I have found my new exercise wear for work


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Couldn't you get a letter from a sports therapist (or someone like that) saying this shit is bad for you and you shouldn't be doing it?



Or the good old nurses/doctors note the fat girls used to have ample supply of in middle school for PE class, don't forget to put your ankle brace on right before workout time....


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2014)

sneedham said:


> It is becoming the American way...Very sad....



http://youtu.be/ITFaAOKNmIk


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/iDIEi7V4AWA


----------



## Bowden (May 10, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> reddog doing crossfit..



That has to be Planet Fitness.
No where else would you find a fat person using such good non judgmental exercise form combined with a intense training technique like that one.
Nice purple and yellow color coordinated hard core non judgmental zone gym environment ambiance.
A win win non judgmental combination for sure.

I bet he does that as a calorie burning exercise to burn off the calories on Planet Fitness free pizza day.


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2014)

maniclion said:


> http://youtu.be/iDIEi7V4AWA




Fishbone, get down manic.


----------



## rambo99 (May 10, 2014)

sneedham said:


> It is becoming the American way...Very sad....



Its pathetic...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (May 10, 2014)

Nearly....


----------

